# Easter Eggs



## Caroline (Apr 8, 2009)

What is everyone doing about Easte Eggs? As I only have a couple they are BOTH mine. I shall have to ration myself with them thoe. The children have about a hundred each, and know exactly how many they have so no accidentaly eating any of theirs...


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm having 1 large one to myself but i will only be having a bit a day not eating the whole lot in one go cause that would be very silly


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't as a rule have Easter eggs, but now you've got me fancying a Galaxy Truffle egg - I was addicted to them once, in my pre-diabetes days - mouth is watering already - must get to shop!!!


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 8, 2009)

Well instead of an Easter Egg, I can now excuse myself for buying that slightly expensive plant for the garden this morning ..... not quite the same.  And I'd have to be getting a lot of Easter Eggs to account for the other plants that just begged to come home with me!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 8, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> Well instead of an Easter Egg, I can now excuse myself for buying that slightly expensive plant for the garden this morning ..... not quite the same.  And I'd have to be getting a lot of Easter Eggs to account for the other plants that just begged to come home with me!




Your plant is going to last a lot longer than my Easte Eggs and wont play havoc with blood sugars...


----------



## Copepod (Apr 8, 2009)

We're taking a bag of mini chocolate eggs for my partner, his dad (77th birthday on Good Friday) and me for our 4 day canoe trip.


----------



## katie (Apr 8, 2009)

to be honest my blood sugar level will probably just go very high a few times over the next couple of weeks


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2009)

katie said:


> to be honest my blood sugar level will probably just go very high a few times over the next couple of weeks



Oy! Katie, remember that I'm watching you! But hope that you have a lovely time!


----------



## katie (Apr 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Oy! Katie, remember that I'm watching you! But hope that you have a lovely time!



oops! shouldn't have said that  OK I will try my best to take some extra insulin at meal times and eat some easter egg afterwards instead!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 8, 2009)

I had some tests done at hospital a couple of weeks ago, part of which involved eating a bar of kitkat- yuk, its been so long and I never was a chocolate fan anyway.

So, none for me thanks!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 9, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I had some tests done at hospital a couple of weeks ago, part of which involved eating a bar of kitkat- yuk, its been so long and I never was a chocolate fan anyway.
> 
> So, none for me thanks!



If you don't want your chocolate, can I have it?


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 9, 2009)

I have one egg from my partner cabury caramel one, might start it tonight (and try not to finish it!)


----------



## vince13 (Apr 9, 2009)

I had a diabetic check-up with my surgery nurse yesterday (and for blood to be taken to check thyroid levels which are mucking about a bit at present) and I bewailed the fact that "it's Easter and I can't have any choccie" and was told yes I could, but not to eat a whole egg at once.  So Yesterday afternoon I negotiated with my daughter to please get me one of those bags of Thornton's choccies which Other Half can hide away and ration what I have and evidently one of my favourite Cadbury's Flakes is also allowed as they are not too large.  As I am a pig with choccies this is the only way I can deal with it !  

Anyway HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE, especially the youngsters (and no, that doesn't mean especially you Kojak and Northerner!).


----------



## Caroline (Apr 9, 2009)

vince13 said:


> I had a diabetic check-up with my surgery nurse yesterday (and for blood to be taken to check thyroid levels which are mucking about a bit at present) and I bewailed the fact that "it's Easter and I can't have any choccie" and was told yes I could, but not to eat a whole egg at once.  So Yesterday afternoon I negotiated with my daughter to please get me one of those bags of Thornton's choccies which Other Half can hide away and ration what I have and evidently one of my favourite Cadbury's Flakes is also allowed as they are not too large.  As I am a pig with choccies this is the only way I can deal with it !
> 
> Anyway HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE, especially the youngsters (and no, that doesn't mean especially you Kojak and Northerner!).



My docotor told me no sweets at all ever again, but I never needed permission to eat chocolate and the jury is still out, is chocolate a sweet or a health food? It certainly seems to have a number of health benefits and is one of the best mood enhancers I know of...


----------



## katie (Apr 9, 2009)

It's different for type 2's because type 2 diabetes is mostly controlled by diet.  But I dont see why you can't have a little bit of chocolate after a meal!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 9, 2009)

katie said:


> It's different for type 2's because type 2 diabetes is mostly controlled by diet.  But I dont see why you can't have a little bit of chocolate after a meal!



My docotor is very much you can't have this or that. I prefer to suck it and see (sucking the chocolate makes it last longer too), and I do like my list of positives, I can have a little chocolate sounds so much better (and nicer) than I can't have chocolate at all.


----------



## bev (Apr 9, 2009)

After asking lots of people - mostly medical people - i am buying Alex an easter egg - and he will have small amounts after a meal and carb counted - so i dont think there will be any problems!A little of what you fancy does you good!Bev


----------



## Einstein (Apr 10, 2009)

Caroline said:


> If you don't want your chocolate, can I have it?


 
Funny enough Caroline, the second time the cardiologist realised I was diabetic, put the kitkat to one side and said with a cheeky grin on her face that she liked diabetic patients more than non-diabetic ones...

I hope not to need to have it done again, but next time I'll fib and put the kitkat in my pocket for you!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 10, 2009)

bev said:


> After asking lots of people - mostly medical people - i am buying Alex an easter egg - and he will have small amounts after a meal and carb counted - so i dont think there will be any problems!A little of what you fancy does you good!Bev



I'm glad Alex is getting an easter egg. I hope he enjoys it. he is not alone in not being able to have too much chocolate. Hubby has a dairy intolerance so I bought him a DVD instead.

I got little boy some easyer related activity packs with felt pens and stickers and colouring books, and some new games to play. This has taken his mind off chocolate a bit and he will only be having it after meals too.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 10, 2009)

Copepod said:


> We're taking a bag of mini chocolate eggs for my partner, his dad (77th birthday on Good Friday) and me for our 4 day canoe trip.



Happy birthday to your partners dad


----------



## Caroline (Apr 14, 2009)

Had a share of a couple of other peoples Easter eggs, but my grown up son also bought me a bottle of baileys saying he'd heard alcohol brings the sugars down and he wanted to watch me get drunk....


----------



## Steff (Apr 14, 2009)

kids got me a box of diabetic chocs from boots im yet to open them as i've heard such conflicting storys as to whether there any good.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> kids got me a box of diabetic chocs from boots im yet to open them as i've heard such conflicting storys as to whether there any good.



Diabetic choclates are nice, but only have a little at a time. Most of them contain things like sorbitol which if eaten in excess can cause an upset tummy. You stll also need to take carbs into account as well.

As far as I can tell (and someone please tell me if I'm wrong) there is no reason why you can't enjoy these in moderation.


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 14, 2009)

Steff, enjoy those chocolates - a little at a time or your tummy will feel it!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 14, 2009)

I have just been reading a magazine that reccomends no more than two choclates at a time or your tummy will be busy.

However many you have in one go enjoy them...


----------

